# Inhibidor telefonico de llamadas ocultas. (telefonos fijos).



## blackphenix (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola a todos. Tengo bastantes conocimientos de electronica e informática. Pero no dispongo
de documentacion sobre telefonia.

Mi idea es un aparato conectado al telefono fijo que extraiga la información del numero de 
llamada entrante y tome la decision (programable o no) de hacer sonar el timbre o de desconectar la linea del aparato telefonico en funcion de si la llamada es oculta o similar.

Supongo que los telefonos DOMO de Telefonica (España) no seran de dominio publico (a lo mejor si). Asi que en caso de no encontrar documentacion sobre sus circuitos siempre sera posible 
un acoplo a la pantalla LCD del aparato.

Gracias anticipadas por vuestras ideas.


----------



## mati89 (Oct 18, 2007)

para tener un caller id tenes que contratar el sevicio no hay otra forma
sino la telefonica no te envia esos datos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 19, 2007)

En españa  es gratix, todo depende de la central si es vieja o mas vieja.

Basicamente un CALL ID es un modem de los viejos tipo fsk, se trata de una trama que se envía  en el primer ring.

Si tienes unos pocos conocimientos de pic me parece que podrias sacar los datos ya demodulados del propio telefono. Utilizando uno de oscilador interno como la familia pic12f675

Te recomendaria primero que habras el domo y busques los integrados que hay , son pocos, el micro, una eeprom y si hay suerte un FX. que es el modem.

Si es asi despues podrias coger un opto y adaptarlo al PC para ver la trama mediante el hiperterminal o alguno mas potente.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/rat_ring/?yguid=142209717
http://epanorama.net/links/telephone.html#dtmf_cid


----------



## blackphenix (Feb 27, 2008)

Pues he abierto el telefono, y efectivamente hay un microcontrolador, una memoria, y un 
tercer integrado, el: "W91031", de la empresa "Winbond". Mirando en la web de la empresa viene
la documentacion del w91031 que dice que es un CALLING LINE IDENTIFIER. El pdf puede 
conseguirse de la web (http://www.chipcatalog.com/Datasheet/101DBBD3763AF04922506B49915EF10B.htm)


Sobre PIC's tengo algo de documentacion, pero no tengo experiencia. Estaria dispuesto a 'aventurarme' con ellos si tuviera garantias de que podre discriminar las llamadas.

Saludos!



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> En españa  es gratix, todo depende de la central si es vieja o mas vieja.
> 
> Basicamente un CALL ID es un modem de los viejos tipo fsk, se trata de una trama que se envía  en el primer ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackphenix (Nov 19, 2008)

Aunque ya hace tiempo que planteé la pregunta. Escribo para decir que por fin tengo el esquema electrico
del circuito completo.

El circuito bloquea la linea si alguien hace una llamada oculta al telefono fijo.
Es decir, si el que llama ha ocultado el numero, el telefono No sonará.

Es algo como esto:

------->linea------>[bloqueador]------->[telefono]


El esquema electrico me lo podeis pedir a mi (kojikabut0[conlaarroba]yahoo.com). O al 
autor (cyberian[conlaarroba]orangecorreo.es).


Saludos.


----------



## sony (Nov 19, 2008)

blackphenix dijo:
			
		

> Aunque ya hace tiempo que planteé la pregunta. Escribo para decir que por fin tengo el esquema electrico
> del circuito completo.
> 
> El circuito bloquea la linea si alguien hace una llamada oculta al telefono fijo.
> ...


blackphenix hola blackphenix
pero porque en vez de pedir que te manden un mail para poder mandar la información por que menjor no pones la información aqui y asi todos aprende mos total para eso son estos foros no
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Nov 19, 2008)

Estoy deacuerdo con sony, de que pongas aqui el esquema, y si subes algo de teoria de que tipo de señal manda telefonica para informaciónrmar del nummero llamante mejor.


----------



## blackphenix (Nov 21, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Estoy deacuerdo con sony, de que pongas aqui el esquema, y si subes algo de teoria de que tipo de señal manda telefonica para informaciónrmar del nummero llamante mejor.




Aqui mando el esquema. Agradecere a cualquiera que lo pase con algun programa de dibujo de esquemas.


El transformador pequeñin es cualquiera de audio, y hasta se puede eliminar (conectar directamente).


El integrado CMX602B lo tienen en Madrid en "Sagitron", y en "Digital S.A."

Sagitron:
C/ Monton de Trigo, 2, esquina Avda de la Industria. 28760 Tres Cantos - Madrid.
( sagitron[arrb]sagitron.es )
918063800, 936342810

Digital S.A.
ELECTRONICA DIGITAL S.A. PILAR DE ZARAGOZA, 45 Electricidad (Material-Artículos), Madrid	
http://www.digital-sa.com/tienda/
Tlf. 913565663


No he tenido aun tiempo de elaborar una explicacion mas detallada. Pero Garantizo que funciona perfectamente.


Si alguien necesita el programa del PIC 16F84 puede pedirlo al 915270969, o al correo de (cyberian[arrb]orangecorreo.es).


Saludos.


----------



## blackphenix (Abr 4, 2009)

Os aviso de que todo lo necesario para montar el circuito (programa fuente del pic, esquema electrico,
etc), lo he dejado en "Documentación, circuitos y esquemas".


Saludos.


----------



## investigacion (Ene 13, 2010)

blackphenix te iba a escribir una mensaje PM, pero el sistema no me deja, te habia dejado mi correo electronico pero me lo han borrado, enviado un privado y dejame tu correo electronico pues a mi no me deja escribirte.

A parte queria comentarte si es posible añadir al bloqueador de numeros ocultos tambien un LCD y con ello la opcion de añadir una lista negra de numeros entrantes.

Porque a partir de ahora muchos numeros son identificados y te llaman 20.000 mil para venderte algo, siempre son los mismos numeros.

Espero noticias tuyas, 

Saludos,
Jose




blackphenix dijo:


> Pues he abierto el telefono, y efectivamente hay un microcontrolador, una memoria, y un
> tercer integrado, el: "W91031", de la empresa "Winbond". Mirando en la web de la empresa viene
> la documentacion del w91031 que dice que es un CALLING LINE IDENTIFIER. El pdf puede
> conseguirse de la web (http://www.chipcatalog.com/Datasheet/101DBBD3763AF04922506B49915EF10B.htm)
> ...


----------



## ciberian (Feb 27, 2010)

Comentaros que esta toda la informacion del circuito inhibidor/bloqueador de llamadas 
ocultas en esta pagina. Incluyendo las fotos del PCB, y otras:
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com/
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com/proyectos-recibidos/Inhibidor-llamadas-ocultas/telefono.html

Saludos.


----------

